# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  D-Link добавляет CAPTCHA в маршрутизаторы

## SDA

Компания D-Link анонсировала внедрение поддержки технологии CAPTCHA для некоторых моделей своих маршрутизаторов, что должно позволить более успешно противостоять шпионским программам, или приложениям, пытающимся осуществить подмену DNS. Новая прошивка, которую можно использовать также и для обновления уже существующих моделей, привносит на страницу настроек маршрутизатора хорошо знакомые всем искаженные буквы и цифры.

Изменив настройки домашнего или офисного маршрутизатора, хакеры могут перенаправить пользователей в небезопасные сети, где у них будет возможность украсть данные авторизации, информацию об онлайн-банкинге и сведения о кредитных картах. Даже если роутер защищен паролем, ввод идентификационных данных с зараженного компьютера может предоставить троянской программе доступ к его настройкам. CAPTCHA предотвращает такую возможность.

Поддерживать нововведение будут следующие модели маршрутизаторов D-Link: DIR-615, DIR-625, DIR-628, DIR-655, DIR-825, DIR-855, DIR-685 и DGL-4500. Загрузить обновленную прошивку можно с сайта http://support.dlink.com/chooseCountry.asp

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

